# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Songs by you. With twistish thing.

## Jesus of Suburbia

My brain likes to come up with these random phrases alot of times, and I've been trying to convert them into songs or poetry, but I can't make it work for me. I would like to post them here and have people convert them into poetry or songs, you can add your own phrases and words and you will get full use of the song, I just want to see my phrases in songs, poetry, etc.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

As the night turns to day, and the birds are hunted no more, my soul is awakened, and the darkness is gone.

Can I ever smile again?? Can the sadness be gone??

Come back, from the night.

----------

